# The Most Beautiful Piece of Music I Ever Heard..



## peeyaj

*The Trio of the third movement of Schubert's Great C-Major Symphony.
*
Here it is..

Skip at 4:20..






and

starts at 4:30






Heavenly... Just beautiful..

This is my runner-up.






*What's yours?*


----------



## Art Rock

Das Lied von der Erde (Mahler), in particular the sixth movement, even more particular the ending.


----------



## Webernite

I actually prefer the first movement of the Quintet to the famous second movement:






But as for the most beautiful thing I've _ever_ heard, not sure...


----------



## Ravellian

The "Liebestod" from _Tristan und Isolde_ is the most incredible, beautiful thing I have ever heard in my 21 years of life.


----------



## clavichorder

In terms of beauty the way I'm feeling it, I can completely agree with you on Schubert's beauty, its the most "heavenly" I can think of.

Tchaikovsky provides a different kind of wholesome comfort, that can be termed beautiful.
Tchaikovsky symphony 4 movement 2




That main theme melts my cold heart.

For this one, I would pick the adjective inspirational, the part where the tempo picks up is hair raising at numerous points
Tchaikovsky symphony 1 finale


----------



## Argus

Hard to decide. I don't have one single piece in mind but a few that I really love.

There are two off of Eno's Another Green World that spring to mind. I think The Big Ship is slightly more beautiful than the title track, which is admittedly the most perfectly short piece of music I can imagine.











Actually I could easily pick another handful of Eno tracks that are up there.






The barn building music from Witness springs to mind as well. Weirdly, I prefer the version with synthesized instruments to the fully orchestral rendition.






I also want to pick a John Fahey piece but can't decide which one, so I'll just choose at random.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I love that 3rd movement of the Schubert 9!

Personally, this just about kills me. I heard this in concert, and I'll never forget it the rest of my life:






Isn't that just an AMAZING way to end a ballet???

Tied with this one, which I have yet to hear in concert:






Not just tears in the eyes, but almost yelling.

On my death bed, I want to hear both of these, if the Lord so allows me.


----------



## Schnowotski

How embarassing would be to say that THE beautiful movements by Mahler. Finale of his 3rd symphony, 3rd movement of 4th, adagietto from the fifth and of course adagio from his ninth. They are at the same time very sincere - one can compose heartbreakingly beautiful music and not bu ashamed - and very well crafted and deep in their meaning. 

Take for example the ninth: is it as, if I recall correctly, Bernstein put it: Mahler letting go of his life. Some have said that since Mahler began his tenth that interpretation can't be correct but I don't see why. I must say I see it pretty much that way: Mahler letting go. That is propably why I'm often too scared to listen to his ninth. In that sense his 2nd symphony is much easier on your psyche: you are absoutely moved in the end - but at the same time optimistic and you feel like you would live for ever. In the ninth there's of course positive emotion of resignation, but... it is very... distressing - at least to me.


----------



## Chris

I'll choose Tippett's Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli


----------



## Nix

The Sarabande and the Gigue from Bach's 6th cello suite. When done right, the moment of silence between the two is probably the most beautiful thing ever. Also, most of Beethoven's 6th symphony as well as the slow movement of the Op. 132 quartet, and might as well throw in the first movement of the Barber Violin Concerto- particularly the last minute or so.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms' Nänie Op.82 (Auch das Schöne muβ sterben).


----------



## Webernite

Most of Brahms's choral music is unfairly obscure. It all gets overshadowed by the _Requiem_.


----------



## Weston

There are a few pieces for me that are so achingly beautiful, they hurt. Vaughan-Williams Tallis Fantasia, especially the part about two thirds of the way through where all the separate string orchestras and quartets come together in unison. It's a transcendent experience. Also this Romance by Leo Weiner. It's obscure, but so beautiful it's probably dangerous.

If we may include non-classical pieces (though that definition is debatable) I must mention classic progressive rock group Yes' lengthy piece called _Awaken_. It's climax is not only stunningly beautiful, it's orgasmic and triumphant at the same time. I don't listen to it very often, preferring to save the experience for once every couple of years or so. I have a number of pieces like that, too good to ruin with frequency.


----------



## pjang23

Webernite said:


> Most of Brahms's choral music is unfairly obscure. It all gets overshadowed by the _Requiem_.


For sure! The shortness of the choral lieder combined with the scale of their performing forces (basically as big as it gets) means that they will never be performed in concert halls, adding further to their obscurity. Yet Schicksalslied, Alto Rhapsody, and Nanie each are every bit as good as any single movement of the Requiem.


----------



## TresPicos

Lots of beautiful stuff to choose from, but in the end, I always return to the Swedish hymn "Sommarpsalm", written by one-hit-wonder Waldemar Åhlén (pronounced oh-LANE) in the 1930s.


----------



## Conor71

Slow movements from Mahler 5th (Adagietto) and 6th
Slow movement from Beethoven SQ No. 13 and Symphony No. 9
Slow movement of Bach's Double Concerto, BWV 1060R


----------



## Ravellian

I recognize I might get fewer likes for this /), but I also find _Kid A_ by Radiohead to be one of the most beautiful songs ever written.


----------



## Art Rock

For Radiohead, nothing beats Street Spirit (Fade out) for me.


----------



## mmsbls

I will second the second movement of the Bach double violin concerto. 

The second movement of the Mendelssohn piano concerto No. 1 is gorgeous. For very specific moments, I would choose the end of the cadenza when the orchestra joins the violin in the first movement of both the Brahms and Tchaikovsky violin concertos. Almost too beautiful to bear.


----------



## WTC

Rachmaninoff's Vespers are some of the most beautiful and awe inspiring pieces music I've heard. This is my favorite one:


----------



## Vaneyes

One of many beautiful pieces, John Barry's Out of Africa Theme.


----------



## Stasou

Ravel's Introduction and Allegro for Flute, Clarinet, Harp, and Strings.


----------



## Couchie

The natural inclination is to look to the Romantic movement but I have to go with Bach's 6th Brandenburg Concerto. Gorgeous, perfect, a marriage of simplicity and complexity... The first movement here is one of only a few things that has ever moved me to tears (and I'm not just talking music - I NEVER cry). But then it's difficult to imagine more joyful splendour than the third movement - a kind of beauty significantly lacking in Romantic music. I still listen to it with a stupid wide grin on my face every time I play it.


----------



## peeyaj

Honestly, some of the "moments" in Wagner's music is achingly beautiful.


----------



## Taneyev

Borodin's nocturne from second SQ


----------



## Vesteralen

Vaneyes said:


> One of many beautiful pieces, John Barry's Out of Africa Theme.


I was actually going to mention this same piece. I've often thought it may be the most beautiful melody I ever heard.


----------



## quack

Vesteralen said:


> I was actually going to mention this same piece. I've often thought it may be the most beautiful melody I ever heard.


Is this some kind of Cagean joke? It says "This video has been removed by the user."


----------



## Dodecaplex

I hope that I one day find a person who loves Contrapunctus XIV as much as I do.


----------

